# Vulcão Popocatépetl "acordou"



## Luis França (1 Dez 2007 às 20:13)

*Lanza Popocatépetl fumarola de 3 km*
El volcán lanza hoy una espectacular fumarola de vapor y ceniza que alcanzó una altura de unos 3 mil metros, informan las autoridades.

Fumarola Popocatépetl lance of 3 km The Popocatepetl today sent to a fumarola of steam and ash that a height of about 3 thousand meters reached. Photo: AFP The authorities maintain the alert yellow, that it implies that there is no risk for the population AFP Puebla, Mexico (1 December 2007). - Popocatépetl volcano, located 60 kilometers to the Southeastern of the City of Mexico, today sent a spectacular fumarola of steam and ash that reached a height of about 3 thousand meters, informed the authorities. "which was a great explosive event, totally different from we had seen from year 2000 and that is related to the rupture of a dome of lava formed to the interior of the crater", the director of the Operative Plan Popocatépetl explained, Ramon Rock. In spite of the fumarola, that began to 6:20 hours, the authorities maintain the alert yellow, that it implies that there is no risk for the population. In the city of the Puebla, nearest the volcano, it began to fall ash-gray a pair of hours after the exhalation and the fall of this remainder in several communities in the states of Puebla and Tlaxcala was expected. During last the 13 years, the volcano has increased its activity in the month of December. The last week sent a fumarola of about two kilometers of height, but in that occasion it did not expel ash. From 1994 members of the Mexican Army they restrict the access to the volcano, the second highest one of Mexico with 5 thousand 452 meters on the level of the sea, in a radius of 12 kilometers.


Parece que este Dezembro vai ser rico em fenómenos geológicos. 
(especialmente nas próximas 3 semanas).

Ficamos a aguardar.


----------

